# fence and home repair



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

we do fencing and home repair good prices and great work ,287-5650


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

steve, is that you and your dad that do work for frameworks. Im friends with reelnutz and was the sherwin williams rep for Richard Ingram that does thier painting. I've met you a few times

Erik


----------

